# Capture Card funktioniert nicht mehr (Blackmagic Intensity Pro)



## CosmoCortney (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
seit fast 6 Jahren habe ich eine Blackmagic Intensity Pro Capture Card zum Aufnehmen von Games über HDMI. Hatte nie Probleme damit, bis neulich kein Videosignal mehr durchkommt. Ich habe an den Einstellungen nichts geändert. Lediglich OBS auf die neuste Version aktualisiert. Aber am Tag der Aktualisierung von OBS hatte ich die Capture Card nicht benutzt, daher ist es schwerer zu sagen, ob das was damit zu tun haben könnte, oder nicht. Habe danach verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobiert und versucht, mit OBS oder Media Express (die mitgelieferte Software) ein Bild zu bekommen. Aber ohne Erfolg. Von anderen Quellgeräten bekomme ich auch kein Signal.
Habe dann die Treibe aktualisiert. Aber immernoch dasselbe Problem.
An den Kabeln liegt es wohl auch nicht, da ich mehrere ausprobiert habe.

Hier ist ein Link, damit Ihr Euch ein Bild der Karte machen könnt (das Produkt findet man nicht mehr auf der Herstellerseite)
https://sewelldirect.com/blackmagic-design-intensity-pro

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand, was das Problem ist 
danke

Edit: Vergaß zu erwähnen, dass analoge Videosignale über YUV problemlos erkannt werden


----------



## mauhdl (15. März 2016)

Hallo wollte fragen ob mir wer erkennen kann wie die game capture an meinem PC benutzt ohne Leistung und fps Verlust Danke. Lg


----------

